# Failed to compile Awesome WM



## LeFroid (Jun 4, 2010)

When I tried compiling Awesome (doing cd /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome && make install clean) I got the following error: 

```
xmlto: /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml does not validate (status 3)
xmlto: Fix document syntax or use --skip-validation option
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd[/url]
/usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml:2: warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org
/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
D DocBook XML V4.5//EN" "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
                                                                               ^
/usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml:9: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined
<refmiscinfo class="source">&nbsp;</refmiscinfo>
                                  ^
/usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml:10: parser error : Entity 'nbsp' not defined
<refmiscinfo class="manual">&nbsp;</refmiscinfo>
                                  ^
I/O error : Attempt to load network entity [url]http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd[/url]
warning: failed to load external entity "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
validity error : Could not load the external subset "http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd"
Document /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml does not validate
*** Error code 13

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome.
```

I checked out the file /usr/ports/x11-wm/awesome/work/awesome-3.4.5/manpages/man1/awesome.1.xml and found a lot of things wrong with it.

First off, it has windows keys on every line! (^M)
I fixed that with the dos2unix program, but the next problem was that it had &nbsp; all over it :S
Then I fixed that, but now it has an error with the http://www.oasis-open.org/docbook/xml/4.5/docbookx.dtd file. Dunno why though, since I can view that file with firefox


----------



## sossego (Jun 4, 2010)

Upgrade the ports/apps in question and try again. Awesome just compiled and installed for me.


----------



## LeFroid (Jun 4, 2010)

Updated ports and got the same error :|


----------



## sossego (Jun 5, 2010)

What versions of docbook do you have installed?


----------



## oholiab (Jul 7, 2010)

sossego's right, I just fixed this problem by reinstalling textproc/docbook with ALL of the options enabled.


----------

